# What’s weird about your body?



## Worm Juice (May 22, 2019)

for me it’s being exceptionally short in the country where the tallest people in the world live.


----------



## Francyst (May 22, 2019)




----------



## shieldbounce (May 22, 2019)

Thick legs/quads in relation to the thickness of my arms.

Makes pushups, chinups, and calisthenics a real  pain because your upper body/core is doing most of the work (alongside your arms)...


----------



## Son Of Man (May 22, 2019)

I have a white birthmark above my right ribs that's in the shape of an eye


----------



## SoulFire (May 22, 2019)

I have webbing 1/3 of the way up between my two little toes closest to my big toe on both feet and small second toe nails on both pinky toes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 23, 2019)

Francyst said:


>



You have weird eggplants?


----------



## Kiseki (May 23, 2019)

I have met only a few people in my life whose hands were smaller than mine.
The only difference mine has is that my hands are fatty/chubby compared to other people with small hands.
I always try to hide them in pictures, because they are disgusting.


----------



## Sunrider (May 24, 2019)

Uneven skin tone.

Parts of my body are visibly lighter or darker than others--looking at my hands as I type this, my left is dark than my right.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 24, 2019)

Kiseki said:


> I have met only a few people in my life whose hands were smaller than mine.
> The only difference mine has is that my hands are fatty/chubby compared to other people with small hands.
> I always try to hide them in pictures, because they are disgusting.



I have hella small hands. Not chubby though. Those can actually be pretty cute if you have the right amount of fat on them.


----------



## Kiseki (May 24, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I have hella small hands. Not chubby though. Those can actually be pretty cute if you have the right amount of fat on them.


Well mine are obese. Its not cute. During the summer they swell up extra due the heat.They always get sweaty easily if they can't be in a cool surrounding.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (May 24, 2019)

my body isn't that weird

most of it is normal variation

two of my bottom teeth are fused together but it's hard to notice unless you look for it

my shoulders are wide for a woman so buying shirts that fit me is a pain

i build muscle at the slightest provocation but that's less weird and more cool


----------



## Nep Nep (May 24, 2019)

Kiseki said:


> Well mine are obese. Its not cute. During the summer they swell up extra due the heat.They always get sweaty easily if they can't be in a cool surrounding.



That sucks o.o my condolences.


----------



## Sunrider (May 24, 2019)

Azure Ihrat said:


> i build muscle at the slightest provocation but that's less weird and more cool


Problems I could stand to have.


----------



## Ashi (May 26, 2019)

My dental structure is wack yo


----------



## SoulFire (May 26, 2019)

Ashi said:


> My dental structure is wack yo


Mine was--I now have a full set of implants, upper and lower. Have had them for 8 years and they are great!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 26, 2019)

I have never had a cavity and frequently open beer bottles with my teeth without consequence


----------



## Sunrider (May 26, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I have never had a cavity and frequently open beer bottles with my teeth without consequence


This reminds me of my brother: he's got perfect, mighty teeth.

And I fuckin' hate him for it.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2019)

Grew an extra tooth as a kid and had to get it removed. I also always have trouble breathing but it has gotten better as I got older.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2019)

my brain doesn't work correctly
j/k


----------



## Gin (May 31, 2019)

my right arm is somewhat more muscular than my left, not like ridiculously but to the point that it's noticeable

i have a large scar from where i had my appendix out

not a visible one but i had inner ear surgery and one of my ear bones is now a prosthetic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sunrider (May 31, 2019)

Gin said:


> not a visible one but i had inner ear surgery and one of my ear bones is now a prosthetic


Yer a cyborg, 'arry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tangerine07 (Jun 25, 2019)

on my right foot, my big toe and second toe are too long and my third, fourth, and pinky toes are too smol  i find it cute tho


----------



## Fëanáro (Jun 25, 2019)

My pinkie toes are unusually small and one of them is currently missing a toenail because I stubbed my damn toe and ripped the thing off.


----------



## pedxi (Jun 25, 2019)

can't grow a beard


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2019)

I dont think I have anything weird about my body. Hips are to big. Boobs could be smaller. Scar on my left boob from an ex but it's small. I have extremely small nail beds with skinny fingers. Other then that cant really think of anything else.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, the center of my chest is a little caved in. It's a minor deformity and I don't know the English term for it.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 26, 2019)

My right diaphragm is paralysed, and I don't even know how it happened. I had pneumonia because of it, and can't do much without getting out of breath.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2019)

Sometimes I have breathing trouble due to allergies or sinus. It's pretty consistent all year though it doesn't bother me as much recently.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jul 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Sometimes I have breathing trouble due to allergies or sinus. It's pretty consistent all year though it doesn't bother me as much recently.


Same here, I am congested all year long, though certain times of the year (mostly late Summer) I feel much worse.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2019)

I have hyperextended knees, which means my knees bend back further than normal. Not a big deal but it’s not super common.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm a banana, albeit a healthy one.



Kiseki said:


> I have met only a few people in my life whose hands were smaller than mine.
> The only difference mine has is that my hands are fatty/chubby compared to other people with small hands.
> I always try to hide them in pictures, because they are disgusting.


So you're Lily James.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 8, 2019)

I have violin hips. I'm also double jointed.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 16, 2019)

Skinny wrists and arms,and thick legs(unless,I go below 140lbs).


----------



## Ashi (Aug 16, 2019)

Gin said:


> my right arm is somewhat more muscular than my left, not like ridiculously but to the point that it's noticeable


I wonder why


----------



## Gin (Aug 16, 2019)

Ashi said:


> I wonder why


one handed pushups are just too fun tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a massive 5 head forehead


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2019)

My body craves McDonalds. Starving it. 

.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 9, 2019)

Fat calves. Really fat calves. Which looks ridiculous since I'm not fat myself.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Sep 11, 2019)

I can tickle myself.
My hands battle for superiority that I'm cross dominant.


----------



## Trueno (Sep 11, 2019)

I can bend my fingers backwards, I can stick my tongue up my nose as a fun trick and I have a third nipple.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm underweight; 51 KG and 173 cm


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 16, 2019)

My legs are a meter long... On a whole I'm 2-3 cm away from being 2 meters tall in total


----------



## Trueno (Oct 16, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm a banana, albeit a healthy one.
> 
> 
> So you're Lily James.


Are we talking plantains, fig bananas, Cavendish bananas or a banana split


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 16, 2019)

Lew said:


> I have a massive 5 head forehead



Same.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 11, 2019)

Its not per se weird, but it is quite rare. I have gray eyes. Not green, not blue, but neutral gray eyes. Of course in countries where more people with light-colored eyes are it doesn't stand out as much, but if you look closely there aren't many with full neutral gray eyes.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 12, 2019)

I gain and lose weight so quick, that I literally have 3 different sizes of clothes in the wardrobe. And I mean full usable sets for each season. The same with muscles except for arms. Damn arms take the most effort for me, I don't understand this shit, three times more tham legs. Or four. Idk. Even thinking about it makes me annoyed. However, there must be something about it as I am very flexible without a proper warm up. Even now, though people kept telling that it will disappear with the age. Not that I don't do stretching, I do and I like the feeling, but I need to increase stress in these excercises a lot faster than in power or cardio ones. Prolly a waste, but never got into sports, just physical culture.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 12, 2019)

Got a box implanted under my left armpit which makes me look like I've got one huge lat muscle from the front when I don't lift my arm.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 12, 2019)

Kiseki said:


> I have met only a few people in my life whose hands were smaller than mine.
> The only difference mine has is that my hands are fatty/chubby compared to other people with small hands.
> I always try to hide them in pictures, because they are disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 13, 2019)

My arms are short. I didn't notice until I started practising yoga a pair years ago so it's not too bad but I can't reach as easily as other people.


----------



## Vino (Nov 13, 2019)

eating like 4-5 people and still staying the same


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2019)

Vino said:


> eating like 4-5 people and still staying the same


eating people is unhealthy


----------

